# What worked in 2004?



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Lets try to get this forum moving a little, reflecting on 2004.

Every year, Ive tried to focus on a tactic that I havent had much experience with in my bag of tricks. This year, I made an effort to Carolina Rig as much as possible, and found that I had been missing a lot by not doing so. In particular, I dont know if there is a better system for learning what is on a piece of structure and to help visualize what is going on under water. I can see where I would rely on the Carolina Rig a lot more pre-fishing in 2005 to learn the water.

Interestingly, I didnt put a lizard on the entire year Something I plan to rectify this spring. My top two plastics on the Carolina Rig this year where:

1.	GYB Hula Grub
2.	Lake Fork Ring Fry

While experimenting, I tried with varying success:

1.	Craw worms
2.	Senko
3.	Fluke
4.	Plastic worms
5.	Tubes
6.	Lake Fork Creature
7.	Bungee Twin Tail Grubs

Im wondering what else has been effective for everyone? I really didnt try any of the 3X products that would float the bait  has anyone else have any experience with these types on the Carolina Rig?

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

I love to c-rig but didn't do as much this year as i usually do. People are definately missing out on a great way to fish if they don't do it. So far my only problem when fishing a c-rig is i rarely catch a bass over 2lbs on it for some reason. It just doesn't seem to give up the quality fish like a jig or spinnerbait. I have had luck with lizzards, french fry type baits and baby brushhogs. I have to say what ever plastic i put on i can almost always get bit while throwing a c rig.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

The biggest problem I've had with the 3X baits is they stick to themselves. Hookset could also be a problem if you don't rig them right or if you have a gentle hookset. Because of the sticking together the only time I would use them is for carolina rigging and that is only because they float.

What worked this year? For me I would have to say Senkos, Tubes, and Crankbaits. Boy is it hard to throw a crankbait when you love jigs and worms!!!!!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

cranks, senkos, tubes, but mainly senkos. caught a few on spinnerbaits and a few on jigs, but never had a reason to fish anything besides tubes senkos and cranks.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)

Did you guys notice a drop off in production with Senko's this year? Seems like I did a lot better on them in 2002, 2003 (not that I wasn't catching fish on them, just not as many as in years past).

I did do well with Kut Tail worms, though.


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

This is the best year I've had with senkos. Of course I wacky rigged mine this year so that may be the difference.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

tubes, senkos and a spinnerbait worked for me. I never fished senkos untill this year and they were really impressive. now I always have one tied on. I caught fish on both wacky and texas rigged, I tried to fish the wacky style when ever I could but its impossible with a open hook in weeds so this is when i used a texas and it seemed to work fine.


----------



## AndroDoug (Apr 12, 2004)

Wacky rigged Senkos and texas rigged power bait ribbon tail worms were the baits of the year for me. I also tried buzzing for the first time religiously. Ended up learning somewhat when to buzz and when to do something else. There were days I had banner catches on buzzes, and others nary a bite. I have discovered the thrill of the top water smash! Tough way to fish...but when you get one, the thrill is worth 3!


----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

ProCraft, try the BassPro stick-o slim. This is there brand of senkos in a slimmer model. I bring the hook point back up into the bait when wacky rigging and it is weedless. You can't do this with the fatter senko type baits. It falls slower also and is awesome in clear water.


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

Tubes cranks spinnerbaits, jigs and rattle traps for me last year. I won four tourneys flippin last year.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Senkos were my best baits for the 2nd straight year. Lucky Craft Pointers came in at a close second. For smallies, Snoozer tubes in Roadkill Camo were my best bait (only thing that I ever use).


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

My best baits this year were:
1. Tubes.
2. Tubes.
3. Tubes.
4. Jig and Pig.
5. Spinnerbait.

Tubes were by far the best bait for me. I used about 3 different colors, and rigged them every possible way to rig a tube.
LaDo


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

great thread guys.

did alot of fishing at knox this yr and have to say my best bait there 
#1 Culprit 4.5inch red shad worm
#2 Jig
#3 spinnerbait


----------



## Trucked (Apr 6, 2004)

Well fellas, I have to say that the Sparro Shad Crankbait was the best thing to throw for me for 2004. I also had great luck with Berkley Gulp FLOATING MINNOW on a Carolina Rig. Now if you want to really have a ball???????????????
Take 2 large split shot and put them about 2 feet above the end of your line. Then tie on a #2 wide gap offset hook and put on the Berkley Gulp Floating Minnow. BUT!!!!! I say BUT!!!! hook it in the belly. Yep! run the hook right through the belly and out the other side. This way men, after the split shot sinks to the bottom the minnow will "float" in a lenghtwise position upright. <----------<< like that. it will look like a minnow just moving around there.
Try it. You could use a real minnow but the hooking in the belly will kill it and if you hook it any other place it will swim for cover and not stay in the open water.
That's my story and I'm stickin to it.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

has anyone been fishing with the air temp this nice? If so how are you doing and where have you been fishing.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

This is my bread and butter bait. Caught most of my keepers on Terminator spinnerbaits this year. Didn't have much opportunity to flip jigs this year, but would like to next year.

I haven't been fishing as I've been pretty ill, but I know I fished Alum a few Decembers ago when we had a nice warm-up. I fished the mountain bike area with all that standing timber. That wood will keep the water a slight bit warmer and fish will huddle in that water. I caught 7 lbs worth of fish in a single hour. I've always liked water with steep banks in winter. Along steep banks the baitfish and the gamefish will move vertically in the water column without moving very far horizontally. That way they conserve energy even when the fronts sweep through. 

Eric


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

thanks for the tip, ill have to try it. do you use a circle hook when rigging it wacky?


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

The Hula Grub came through for me again this year, but in a different color combo. Spinnerbaits from B&D Custom Lures shined for yet another year. I've fallen in love with the Derby City Special in a custom color they made for me.

I got turned on to a new crankbait this year. Rapala DT series shined like no other and have been added in strength to my arsenal. I can't wait to get hold of some of the new DT4's. I liked the color pattern of the DT series so much that I had TClarkCustomLures make up a couple of Smithwick Rogues with the same design. 2005 is going to be a GOOD year!


----------



## ohio bass (Dec 9, 2004)

suspending jerk baits

4.5inch red shad worms

sammys

rat l traps
SENKOS were dynomyte for me this year also


----------



## UDBasser (Apr 9, 2004)

Ladobasser is a liar...he never caught bass in his life.

Top Producers for '04

1. bear hair jig w/ yum trailer
2. green pumpkin tubes (texas and carolina)
3. the old standby - 4in red shad power worm
4. senko
5. sammy


----------



## redone29 (Jun 12, 2004)

1. Cotton Cordell Big O = Super Shad and White
2. Green Pumpkin Tubes
3. Deep Thunderstick Jr. = Chrome with Blue or Black. 
(Worked great later in the year)
4. Power Craw = Pumpkinseed with Chartreuse claws
5. Buzzbaits = Chartreuse or Black


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

My best baits for 2004 were:

1. Bandit Crankbait
2. Berkley Power Worm
3. Fin-S soft Plastic Minnow
4. Tubes
5. Senkos
6. Jig-N-Pig

My goal is to throw more spinnerbaits and lizzards in 05.


----------



## LaDobasser (Apr 13, 2004)

Lol, UD! I don't remember seeing you catch too many this year, either... 
LaDo


----------



## JBJ (Apr 11, 2004)

Ouch!  Uh oh, the chatter has started. Gonna be some rivalries this year, it looks like. Who will outfish who??? Updates to follow I'm sure.


----------



## Buzzman (May 1, 2004)




----------



## ncraft150 (Apr 5, 2004)

lol Thats pretty funny Buzzman.


----------



## baby bass (Apr 11, 2004)

i liked to rig a split shot about 8 in. above a french fry. also liked cranks,jigs.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

1.wareagle spinnerbait 1/2oz.
2.Bert's hawg attractor jig
3.Nichols Mango jig
4.Senkos
5.Tubes
6.Float-n-Fly but don't tell anyone.


----------



## mcmd8700 (May 21, 2004)

By far #1 Yum Dinger Wacky Rigged
#2 XPS Parrot colored crankbait (even caught stray walleye on this bait)
#3 Slug-go


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

1. Yum craw bug
(brown and orange in spring and early summer, pumpkin seed rest of year)
2. Lunker city Salad spoon (7lbr on labor day weekend on this one)
3. Zoom fluke and super fluke
4. Berkley "Gulp" sinking power minnow worm
5. Jig and pig


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

Didn't get no hawgs as far as bass goes but I didn't get out a whole lot. This thread has me itching to get out!!!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

1. Tubes
2. Suspending jerkbaits
3. T-Rigged worms
4. Senko


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

well with every one throwing tubes craws spinnerbaits crankbaits its time to try some thing the fish havent seen? like maybe carolina riggin a buzzbait lol this spring better get here soon or i will really lose it.


----------



## zoofishin (Jul 8, 2004)

1.drop-shot senkos(multiple colors)
2.7in. powerbait ribbontail
3.boyah mini - multi shad
4.xps swimbait 3"


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

one lure i caugh a lot of fish on last year was a black jitter bug i think the fish forgot about these.if you know where the fish are and they aint bittin throw this out and work it real slow.


----------

